# δράκος = dragon | ogre | serial rapist and killer



## nickel (Oct 14, 2011)

*δράκοντας / δράκος - dragon (αριστερά) — δράκος - ogre (δεξιά)​*
Θέλω εδώ και μέρες να γράψω ένα σημείωμα για τους δράκοντες και τους δράκους, κυρίως για να χτυπήσω ένα καμπανάκι: όταν μεταφράζουμε προς τα αγγλικά, ο *δράκος* μπορεί να είναι το ερπετό από την εποχή των δεινοσαύρων, σαν εκείνο που ξεπάστρεψε ο άγιος Γεώργιος, δηλ. *dragon*, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και ο ανθρωπόμορφος (που λέει ο λόγος) δράκος, όπου πρέπει να τον μεταφράσουμε *ogre* (λέξη που διέδωσε ο Περό μέσα από τα παραμύθια του). Π.χ. ο δράκος του Κοντορεβιθούλη είναι ogre, όπως άλλωστε και ο Σρεκ. Η ιστορία των λέξεων έχει ενδιαφέρον (ο _δράκος_ από τον _δράκοντα_, όπως ο _γέρος_ από τον _γέροντα_ ή ο _χάρος_ από τον _Χάροντα_), αλλά ακόμα πιο συναρπαστικός είναι ο ρόλος των δράκων και των δρακόντων στην ελληνική και την ξένη παράδοση. Για άλλη ώρα αυτά, εκτός αν σας θέλγει το θέμα και θέλετε να καταπιαστείτε.




Διάβασα σήμερα (π.χ. Καθημερινή) ότι παντρεύτηκε ο «Δράκων Βασιλεύς», ο νεαρός βασιλιάς του Μπουτάν (ο νεαρότερος μονάρχης στον κόσμο) την όμορφη αγαπημένη του. Γλυκούλης είναι κι αυτός, καθόλου δράκος. Γιατί «Δράκων Βασιλεύς»;

The Druk Gyalpo is the head of state of Bhutan. He is also known in English as the King of Bhutan. Bhutan, in the local Dzongkha language, is known as Dryukyul which translates as "The Land of Dragons." Thus, while Kings of Bhutan are known as *Druk Gyalpo ("Dragon King")*, the Bhutanese people call themselves the Drukpa, meaning "Dragon people."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_King_(Bhutan)​
Δεν μου έκατσε καλά το πομπώδες λόγιο. Άστε που το _δράκων_ μού φαίνεται σαν γενική και διαβάζω «ο βασιλιάς των δράκων» (που δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα, αλλά δεν θέλει να πει αυτό). Τι θα ήταν καλύτερο; *Ο δράκοντας βασιλιάς; Ο βασιλιάς δράκος; Ο δρακοβασιλιάς;*

Διαβάστε για τους δράκοντες βασιλιάδες, τους «λουνγκ βανγκ», των Κινέζων:
http://www.google.com/search?q="δρά...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2011)

Και μην ξεχνάμε τη μεταφορική σημασία του δράκου, serial killer. 

YΓ Βλέπω ο δρακάρχοντας φοράει λουλουδιαστό εμπριμέ (είχε η γιαγιά μου κάτι τέτοια σεντόνια) ενώ η καλή του είναι ντυμένη κυρίως με γεωμετρικά μοτίβα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2011)

Ο σύγχρονος δράκος, περισσότερο *serial rapist* (πώς θα βγάλουμε το στοιχείο του βιαστή που μπορεί να είναι και δολοφόνος;).


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2011)

Ο Παπαχρόνης ήταν κι από τα δυο. Ο δράκος του Σεϊχ Σου δεν ξέρω, γιατί έδρασε πολύ πριν γεννηθώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 14, 2011)

Κι αυτός εδώ υπάρχει:


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2011)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, από εκεί ξεκίνησε αυτή η χρήση της λέξης;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 14, 2011)

Ας μας φωτίσουν οι πιο πεφωτισμένοι, αλλά νομίζω πως ναι.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 14, 2011)

Και δυο λογοτεχνικές αναφορές σε δράκους (ανάμεσα σε πολλές): 

*Jabberwocky* by Lewis Carroll

'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
The frumious Bandersnatch!"

He took his vorpal sword in hand:
Long time the manxome foe he sought--
So rested he by the Tumtum tree,
And stood awhile in thought.

And, as in uffish thought he stood,
The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,
Came whiffling through the tulgey wood,
And burbled as it came!

One two! One two! And through and through
The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
He left it dead, and with its head
He went galumphing back.

"And hast thou slain the Jabberwock?
Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!"
He chortled in his joy.

'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.


*Excerpt from the 'Mad Trist', from The Fall of the House of Usher*

'But the good champion Ethelred, now entering within the door, was sore enraged and amazed to perceive no signal of the maliceful hermit; but, in the stead thereof, a dragon of a scaly and prodigious demeanour, and of a fiery tongue, which sate in guard before a palace of gold, with a floor of silver; and upon the wall there hung a shield of shining brass with this legend enwritten -

Who entereth herein, a conqueror hath bin;
Who slayeth the dragon, the shield he shall win.

And Ethelred uplifted his mace, and struck upon the head of the dragon, which fell before him, and gave up his pesty breath, with a shriek so horrid and harsh, and withal so piercing, that Ethelred had fain to close his ears with his hands against the dreadful noise of it, the like whereof was never before heard.'

- Edgar Allan POE


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2011)

Ο *βασιλιάς της Χώρας των Δράκων*. Το *δρακοβασιλιάς*, παρότι συντομότερο και πιο εύστοχο, είναι πολύ φορτισμένο από τα παραμύθια. Όσο και να το εξυψώνει το ειδυλλιακό βασίλειο του Μπουτάν, μια αληθινή Σάνγκρι-Λα, ένας χαμένος παράδεισος της Ανατολής, δεν μπορεί να σταθεί στο επιθυμητό ύψος. Για μας παραμένει ένας φύλαρχος των δράκων.

Βλ. ομοιότητες Ogre με Αράπη.

Επίσης βλ. πλούσιο συμβολικό περιεχόμενο στο σύνθετο "σημείο" (signum) του ρωμαϊκού στρατού που λεγόταν *draco*, εξ ου και στο βυζαντινό στρατό το αξίωμα _δρακονάριος_.

Από αυτό το δράκοντα βγαίνει το λάβαρο του Αρθούρου, του οποίου ο πατέρας λεγόταν Πεν Ντράγκον, ο αρχηγός, ο φύλαρχος του δράκοντα, Και φυσικά ο Κόκκινος Δράκοντας της Ουαλίας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2011)

Έτσι νομίζω κι εγώ για τον _Δράκο_ του Κούνδουρου. Να κι ένα σχετικό μαργαριτάρι:

A peaceful, frightened little man (Dinos Iliopoulos) is mistakenly identified as "the dragon" ("o drákos"), a notorious criminal at large.

Αλλά και η απάντηση στην προηγούμενη απορία μου:
A peaceful innocent man is mistaken for *a serial ravisher and killer* who looks very much like him.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0124437/plotsummary

Καλή η σκέψη σου, Earion, για τον _Βασιλιά της Χώρας των δράκων_.

Και επίσης: περισσότερες ιδέες για δράκους:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draco


----------



## sarant (Oct 14, 2011)

Συγνώμη, η ετυμολογία αυτού του Druk είναι ελληνική; Γιατί, όλα τα δυτικά dragon κτλ. είναι ελληνικής αρχής -αλλά αυτό; 

Να σημειώσω ότι δράκος λεγόταν έως τις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα τουλάχιστον (ή το έχουμε ξαναπεί;) και το αβάφτιστο αγόρι, και δρακούλα το κορίτσι. Όχι πανελλήνια, αλλά σε πολλά μέρη. Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει (κτγμ) λάθος όταν λέει ότι έτσι φώναζαν τα αρσενικά που είχαν έντονη τριχοφυία στην πλάτη κτλ. (αυτό πρέπει να είναι ο μαλλιαρόκωλος), ενώ τα άλλα νεότερα λεξικά δεν το έχουν.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2011)

Εικάζω ότι το _δράκος_ "αβάπτιστο παιδί" σχετίζεται πιθανότερα με το _δράκων_ που έχει (σύμφωνα με τον Θησαυρό Γιοβάνη) τις ακόλουθες σημασίες στους πρώιμους εκκλησιαστικούς συγγραφείς γραφικών και πατερικών κειμένων:
1. αυτός που δεν έχει βαφτιστεί χριστιανός
2. αυτός που αναφέρεται σε κακά πνεύματα
3. η δύναμη του κακού που μεταβιβάζεται στους τυράννους
Η μετάβαση από το _δράκων_ "αβάφτιστος (γενικά)" στο _δράκος / δρακούλα_ "αβάφτιστο παιδί" μού φαίνεται πολύ εύλογη.


----------



## sarant (Oct 14, 2011)

Ναι και όχι -θέλω να πω, ο Νικόλαος Πολίτης λέει επίσης ότι είχε ευκτικό ρόλο, δηλ. να γίνει γερός σαν δράκος. Αλλά είναι και το (1) που λες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2011)

sarant said:


> Συγνώμη, η ετυμολογία αυτού του Druk είναι ελληνική; Γιατί, όλα τα δυτικά dragon κτλ. είναι ελληνικής αρχής -αλλά αυτό;


Δεν βρήκα να πέρασε η σκέψη από το μυαλό άλλου, αλλά και στη μεταγραφή που γίνεται στο σύστημα Wiley για τις θιβετιανές γλώσσες ο *Druk Gyalpo* γίνεται *'brug rgyal-po*.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ναι και όχι -θέλω να πω, ο Νικόλαος Πολίτης λέει επίσης ότι είχε ευκτικό ρόλο, δηλ. να γίνει γερός σαν δράκος. Αλλά είναι και το (1) που λες.


Μα, κανείς δεν αρνείται πως υπάρχει και εύσημη σημασία στη λέξη· κι έτσι πάλι ο Θησαυρός αναφέρει τη σημασία "άνθρωπος που έχει υπερφυσικές ιδιότητες" (ιδίως ακατάβλητη δύναμη), αλλά δεν βλέπω πώς αυτό μπορεί να συσχετιστεί με το αβάφτιστο παιδί. Άλλωστε η ευχή «να γίνει γερός σαν δράκος» θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί και για βαφτισμένα παιδιά, όχι μόνο για αβάφτιστα (ώστε να πιθανολογηθεί σύνδεση κατ' αυτήν την έννοια).


----------



## sarant (Oct 14, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά όταν το παιδί είναι αβάφτιστο θεωρούσαν νομίζω γρουσουζιά να το αποκαλούν με κάποιο όνομα, έστω κι αν το είχαν αποφασίσει πως θα το πούν, έστω, Γιάννη. Γι' αυτό, δράκο.


----------



## sarant (Oct 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δεν βρήκα να πέρασε η σκέψη από το μυαλό άλλου, αλλά και στη μεταγραφή που γίνεται στο σύστημα Wiley για τις θιβετιανές γλώσσες ο *Druk Gyalpo* γίνεται *'brug rgyal-po*.


 
Το είδα αυτό, αλλά σημαίνει ότι οι θιβετιανοί προφέρουν Μπρουγκ και το Druk είναι αποτέλεσμα της μεταγραφής; Τότε δεν υπάρχει σχέση με τον δράκο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ναι, αλλά όταν το παιδί είναι αβάφτιστο θεωρούσαν νομίζω γρουσουζιά να το αποκαλούν με κάποιο όνομα, έστω κι αν το είχαν αποφασίσει πως θα το πούν, έστω, Γιάννη. Γι' αυτό, δράκο.


Α, οπότε λες ότι διάλεξαν κάτι που τουλάχιστον είναι δηλωτικό κάποιας επιθυμητής ιδιότητας (της τεράστιας δύναμης, εν προκειμένω). Ξερωγώ, βάσιμο ακούγεται κι αυτό αλλά κττμά μόνο σε δεύτερο επίπεδο (αφού δηλαδή πρώτα στρέφονται αναγκαστικά στα του δράκοντος λόγω της σύνδεσης που υπάρχει ανάμεσα στον δράκοντα και τον αβάφτιστο) ώστε να δώσουν κι έναν θετικό τόνο στην προσφώνηση. Άλλωστε πολλές προσφωνήσεις για τα παιδιά αποκτούν μια παιχνιδιάρικη σημασία που λείπει από την αρχική, κυριολεκτική μορφή τής λέξης (π.χ. _διαολάκι_).


----------

